# north devon mechanic suggestions?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all -

I am looking for a skilled, honest mechanic or service center in north Devon area. My mh is a Fiat Ducato maxi 1997. 

Need someone who can help diagnose & fix a clunking sound coming from my left front wheel as i go over bumps. Hopefully it is as simple as tightening bolts on my suspension.

Was into service a month ago & they had my front wheel off, maybe didn't tighten something all the way when putting it back? Or it may have been that curb I sort of hit on my first day of driving in England. Maybe a combination of the two.

Thank you!
Matt


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Matt
I do not know if they will handle vans but Car Care Centre in Barnstable were always very good with my cars. 01271 573310.

Good luck
Alan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not North Devon but Mid-Devon small family run business that we watched build up (we lived over the road), they have always cared for our MH and are superb and totally honest, well worth the drive to use IMO.

Meadowside Motors, Sandford near Crediton (go down the A377 not the North Devon Link road and then it is signposted before Crediton take the SECOND turning just before Crediton)

Meadowside Motors, Snows, Sandford, Crediton EX17 4NJ
01363 773381

Dave


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I would say that any mechanic having a quick look under the van would be able to diagnose that for you, closest is best as you shouldn't drive too far just in case . If you are not mechanically minded yourself the least you could do would be to check that the wheel nuts are not loose before driving anywhere.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Robins Garage Mullacott industrial estate just outside Ilfracombe. 01271 862454


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks all for the suggestions. Funny we actually spent that night before I posted the question in that very same industrial estate in Ilfracombe. Too bad, we are now further south.

I tried the Car Care center but he was busy until Thursday. That's a good sign.

I'll look up Meadowside Motors if we head there.

I put the van up on a jack. all the control fittings seem OK. I think it is the suspension mounts. either loose or damaged. 

But the sound disappeared last night. or maybe wasn't going fast enough.

It's still a mystery. Because the wheel is on tight, the control arms seem well attached. Roll bar solid, steering links good. Then it seems it may be something we can live with & wait until we are in France Spain or Morocco. Mechanics should be cheaper there. Here it is 52 pounds an hour!

Matt


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If it is a Mcpherson strut then check that the top mount or bolt is not loose.
http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/343650-front-suspension-noise.html


----------

